# Can Alpines Have Blue Eyes And Moon Spots??



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I was wondering........Can Alpines have blue eyes and moon spots??? :whatgoat: :? onder: I KNOW that they can have pink noses, we have two that have them. If anyone has pics of moon spots or blue eyes on Alpines, please post pics!!!!

I would LOVE too have some goats with them.... :drool: :drool:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think full Alpines can, but maybe Mini-Alpines?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

BOOOOOO!!!!! :sigh: :sigh: Darn, I would NEVER sell my herd!!!! I don't like minis anyway...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Blue eyes, no. Moon spots...I have never seen or heard of an Alpine with them.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Double Darn!!!! :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

What are moonspots? Maybe post a picture of one with moonspots?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.goatspots.com/moonspots.html


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks KW!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I THINK I saw a Alpine doe with moon spots. She was mostly tan and white, but if I remember correctly she had a couple or darker spots on her. I can't say for sure, but it might be possible...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think moonspots are typical in alpines. I believe something was crossed to get them but not sure. There was a thread here with a pic of a cross alpine with moonspots.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

A purebred, quality Alpine can not have either blue eyes or moonspots. I believe the only recognized breeds that can have moonspots are Nubians, LaManchas and Nigerians.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, too bad....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Myotonics can be moonspotted as well.
And don't forget Boers, though they are called Dapples most of the time.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Lost Prairie said:


> A purebred, quality Alpine can not have either blue eyes or moonspots. I believe the only recognized breeds that can have moonspots are Nubians, LaManchas and Nigerians.


Anyone have pics of a moonspotted Lamancha?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not a moonspot, but my Alpine doeling, Bianca, has a colored spot on her left side. You can see her page on my website.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Interesting!!! Thanks for sharing!!! :hi5:


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, you can have spotted Alpines, though the spotted ones I have seen didn't have that halo ring that I seen on moon spotted Nubians....

Here is the breed standards for Alpines....... In colors it list "Pied" which is spotted or molted 

http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... Itemid=131

Since Lamanchas have a variety of breeds behind them, yes you can have moonspots. I found the prettiest tri colored doeling with tan face stripes, black body & gobs of moon spots.... Really wanted her, but the owner wouldn't have her tested for CAE, nor let me test her, so I had to pass. My Lamancha boy has spots behind him, so maybe I'll get a spotted doeling from him this year


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with Crystal, you can have spotted or mottled Alpines. But they can't be white or black spots, and the colored spots cannot be on white.
Then it wouldn't be considered a moonspot.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's interesting on the ADGA site...they have mottled or spotted under Pied. Pied would basically be the base coat with white markings. I don't know if "mottled" or "spotted" is referring to moon spots or not.

Someone should ask ADGA if moon spots are acceptable or not in Alpines. Anyone wanta ask?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't think LaManchas can have moonspots. I mean no color is discriminated against but I have never heard or seen one with them. I have seen an Alpine with them but I think she was mixed with Nubian somewhere. As for blue eyes. As far as I know the only dairy goat that can have them are Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

This would be considered a moonspotted LaMancha. Right?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Lost Prairie said:


> This would be considered a moonspotted LaMancha. Right?


Glad you found that pic, I tried to copy and paste a similar looking doe to ask if they were moonspots but it wouldn't work


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those look like moon spots. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I thought those were moonspots. I've seen some other LaManchas with similar spots as well.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I would kill to have a moonspotted lamancha herd.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

CluckyJay said:


> I would kill to have a moonspotted lamancha herd.


 :laugh: LOL!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CluckyJay said:


> I would kill to have a moonspotted lamancha herd.


Kill who??? :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## mjhetz (Sep 20, 2010)

I have just had a 50% Alpine born that is pure white with blue eyes!!! :kidred: and she's a girl so she's a keeper!!!!


Mary Jane
Second Star on the Right Farm
Ithaca, NY


----------



## Maryfastrack (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a registered full blooded/ purebred alpine that gave birth to a blue eyed doeling. She was bred to a registered/ purebred alpine. How do I post a photo?


----------



## Maryfastrack (Apr 8, 2012)

I have purebred alpine doeling born 7 days ago that has blue eyes


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Any pics of your blue-eyed doeling, Maryfastrack?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you sure they aren't baby eyes...that will change as they age? Either sire or dam must have blue eyes in order for your doeling to be blue eyed. Blue eyes are dominant, not recessive. My guess is her eyes will be brown as an adult. Sometimes kids are born with bluish eyes..but they don't stay that way.

I'm almost positive it is against breed standards to have an Alpine with blue eyes. The goat wouldn't be eligible for registry. But you'd have to ask one of the registries to be sure.


----------

